# 2012 olympic mountain bike course



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

not a very technical course. kind of flat but will be fast and alot of passing. 
hope they have good tv coverage of the track

London 2012 Olympics mountain bike course - YouTube


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link. 

Any idea if it will either live or shown on TV? If so, what channel?


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

august 11 womens mountain bike race
august 12 mens mountain bike race

schedule for all the cycling events

Olympic Cycling Event Schedule & Results | NBC Olympics


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

live coverage on nbcolympics.com


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

29ernb said:


> not a very technical course. kind of flat but will be fast and alot of passing.
> hope they have good tv coverage of the track
> 
> London 2012 Olympics mountain bike course - YouTube


Have you ridden it? Or are you judging it by a video?

I have ridden it. As some one who is more than competent technically I can tell you that it is in fact quite technical and is anything but flat.

There are some big drops, a couple of gap jumps, and the rock gardens are very tricky. 99% of the riders out there could not ride it on an XC bike.

Videos always make trails look flat and easy.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

looks like they will have a dvr function online. so you should not miss any olympic action.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

To be fair, the video does make it look pretty lame. Honestly the course rides completely different then it looks.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

usa team

2012 Olympic Long Team for women's road and MTB announced - USA Cycling


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

for tv coverage, nbc, nbc sports network, and universal sport network


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

29ernb said:


> not a very technical course. kind of flat but will be fast and alot of passing.


That track is a sore point within British cycling.

Compared to the World Cup tracks at Dalby and Fort William it's a complete disgrace, it was put there for political reasons rather than it's actual capacity to host a good event (or an event at all), if it's still there a year after the games I'd be very surprised. Bit's of it might survive but none of the people who planned it had anything permanent in mind.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> That track is a sore point within British cycling.
> 
> Compared to the World Cup tracks at Dalby and Fort William it's a complete disgrace, it was put there for political reasons rather than it's actual capacity to host a good event (or an event at all), if it's still there a year after the games I'd be very surprised. Bit's of it might survive but none of the people who planned it had anything permanent in mind.


My wife has raced on both all three and in her opinion the Olympic course is as technical as both Fort William and Dalby (although neither of them are particularly techy). Now the old Fort William (2005) was wickedly technical but they dumbed it down by replacing single track with a park style descent that everybody rides at the same speed.

I have been at and ridden most the World Cup XC courses in the world and the Olympic course is really good. Most of people who ***** about it haven't ridden it.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

looks like a 8 hour time difference between london and california time

The World Clock - Time Zone Converter - U.S.A. - California - San Francisco vs United Kingdom - England - London


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

LMN said:


> Have you ridden it? Or are you judging it by a video?
> 
> I have ridden it. As some one who is more than competent technically I can tell you that it is in fact quite technical and is anything but flat.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty self serving statement. Since you've ridden the course, you're saying you're in the best 1% of mountain bikers "out there"?

I suspect a lot more than 1% of riders could ride the course on a wide variety of bikes.

Videos do make things look a bit easier... but as someone from Colorado, I can tell you that it is kinda flat.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome course! But it lacks in climbing. The rock gardens do look very technical though.

An XC bike would have no problem in that course. A 29er hardtail with a good rider would eat that course for breakfast.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

skiahh said:


> That's a pretty self serving statement. Since you've ridden the course, you're saying you're in the best 1% of mountain bikers "out there"?
> 
> I suspect a lot more than 1% of riders could ride the course on a wide variety of bikes.
> 
> Videos do make things look a bit easier... but as someone from Colorado, I can tell you that it is kinda flat.


As someone from British Columbia, where the trails are steep and technical, I can tell you that it is both.

I am fortunate I ride quite regularly with some of the best XC racers in the world. I know just how good the top .01% are and even they are stopping and spending some serious time studying the more difficult lines on that course before riding them. On a 5inch all mountain bike with big tires and dropper seat post those lines are not that difficult. But on a hardtail with your seat up, they are different cup of tea.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

LMN said:


> Now the old Fort William (2005) was wickedly technical


The Witches trail, may as well have just called it the collar bone 

Alright, I take back my assertion that it's a disgrace, although I still doubt it's going to last long once the Olympic buzz and money rolls away.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> The Witches trail, may as well have just called it the collar bone
> 
> Alright, I take back my assertion that it's a disgrace, although I still doubt it's going to last long once the Olympic buzz and money rolls away.


Honestly, when I was there at the test event the general consensus was Brits should be proud of the course they built. For what the Olympics are, the course is amazing. It will film really well and it the best spectator course I have ever been at.

It is really too bad the videos of it make it look lame because it is pretty good.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> The Witches trail, may as well have just called it the collar bone


My wife remembers battling with Fullana their. Fullana would drop her big time on the climb and then she would catch Fullana half-way down the descent and pass her.

She has good memories of Fort William, 2005 was her first top 20 and in 2007 she had her big break through race with a 6th at worlds.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

lmn i was not saying the track is bad. you are right i was just judging by the video. if the video was in real time and had noise from the biker instead of music it would probably look different. the uci mtb world cup course looked more technical and had more steep hills. 


"There are some big drops, a couple of gap jumps, and the rock gardens are very tricky. 99% of the riders out there could not ride it on an XC bike." sounds like olympic mountain biking will be the event to watch.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

womens mountain biking aug 11 saturday 12:30p.m. london time 4:30 a.m.pacific time

mens mountain biking aug 12 sunday 1:30p.m. london time 5:30 a.m. pacific time

olympics full schedule link
http://www.london2012.com/schedule-and-results/


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i didn't even know mtb'ing was an olympic sport- cool! i agree with the open space being condusive to hopefully some good video. i saw some technical parts in there, but just looks odd how it's so manufactured- i know all trails are "built" to a certain extent, but weird to see a multitrack like that. reminded me of some prairie paths in illinois 

the pov video always seems to make trails look lame. i'm looking forward to actually seeing it filmed by a third party.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

it reminds me a of a cyclocross course. with those inorganic rock gardens.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks dull - I guess we'll see how it does when the time comes!

I guess I just would expect the Olympic class riders to be doing much nastier stuff.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

mountain biking has been in the olympics since 1996 atlanta games.

1996 Olympics Atlanta the First Mountain Bike Race won by Bart Brentjens NL - YouTube

wish they had more mountain bike events.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

another 1996 atlanta womens mountain bike race video

1996 Atlanta Olympic Games Women's Mountain Bike Cross Country - YouTube


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

skiahh said:


> That's a pretty self serving statement. Since you've ridden the course, you're saying you're in the best 1% of mountain bikers "out there"?
> 
> I suspect a lot more than 1% of riders could ride the course on a wide variety of bikes.
> 
> Videos do make things look a bit easier... but as someone from Colorado, I can tell you that it is kinda flat.


LMN could hand most of the "riders" on MTBR their asses. And yes, I'd say he's being modest when he puts himself in the best 1% category of riders.

No offence to Colorado riders or trails but that part of the world is not what I think of as being the best judge as to technicality of trails - oh that should get things nicely fired up now and the pictures of "look at my tech trails" flying


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

LeeL said:


> LMN could hand most of the "riders" on MTBR their asses. And yes, I'd say he's being modest when he puts himself in the best 1% category of riders.
> 
> No offence to Colorado riders or trails but that part of the world is not what I think of as being the best judge as to technicality of trails - oh that should get things nicely fired up now and the pictures of "look at my tech trails" flying


Thanks man.

But I didn't ride all the features on the Olympic course. On a nice 5 and 5 trail bike I would, but on my hardtail it was a bit much for me.

Just to give perspective. Catharine has ridden every feature on every world cup course for the past five years, but even after five days of training on the Olympic course there is still a line or two she hasn't hit yet.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Having said that - the video does make the trail look tame although the pictures from the bike radar article are eyepopping.


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Now thats a rock garden!


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

bike course preview. has more pictures of the track and building of the track

Singletrack Magazine | London 2012 Olympic Mountain Bike Course Preview


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

it's just all so _artificial_

why can't they find natural tech features?


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

i wonder if that video was before or after they made improvements

» Olympic mountain bike course "higher, wider and harder" after improvements made in respose to rider feedback » Bike Magic

the more pictures of the course i see the more technical it is getting


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

LMN said:


> As someone from British Columbia, where the trails are steep and technical, I can tell you that it is both.
> 
> I am fortunate I ride quite regularly with some of the best XC racers in the world. I know just how good the top .01% are and even they are stopping and spending some serious time studying the more difficult lines on that course before riding them. On a 5inch all mountain bike with big tires and dropper seat post those lines are not that difficult. But on a hardtail with your seat up, they are different cup of tea.


OK, with that frame of reference, then I accept your assessment at face value!  But I still think a significant number above 1% of riders could ride that course on an XC bike. Fast? Clean? All different topics, but we all have different frameworks, right?

Also, I would expect those top races to study a course no matter how tame it is; they see things (nuances) the rest of us don't and picking just the right line through a seemingly tame, flat corner could be the difference between gold or silver. I understand that, but that's why I wouldn't automatically think a section is tough just because a top racer is studying it. Shoot, even road riders study their courses!



LMN said:


> For what the Olympics are, the course is amazing. It will film really well and it the best spectator course I have ever been at.


I think this is a pretty key element, and as I was watching the video, I was thinking exactly that. There will be lots of places for spectators and what appear to be some very good vantage points for cameras to showcase the race. A good thing for mountain biking in general, if it gets more people interested in the sport and off the couch.



LeeL said:


> LMN could hand most of the "riders" on MTBR their asses. And yes, I'd say he's being modest when he puts himself in the best 1% category of riders.
> 
> No offence to Colorado riders or trails but that part of the world is not what I think of as being the best judge as to technicality of trails - oh that should get things nicely fired up now and the pictures of "look at my tech trails" flying


I have no doubt that LMN could hand me my ass on a bike... but that's not saying much at all. I don't know him from Adam and when someone implies they are better than 99% of riders, I always get a bit suspicious; especially on the interwebz, where bragging and bravado are easy to come by. But it begs the question... if he's in that top 1% of riders, why is he not studying the course himself for an Olympic ride?

As for CO, You'll notice in my post that I did not comment on the tech aspect, just that from a CO perspective, it doesn't look like a lot of elevation change. I've also lived and ridden in the Pacific NW and understand a wide variety of technical in terms of MTBing. In fact, from the video, I'd say it's more CO-like, than PNW or North Shore like with those rock gardens and bars. And yes, with the width of most of the trail, the gravel climbs and lack of trees, too.

Either way, I'm looking forward to watching the races this summer.


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

looks like fun, but looks it does look tame.climbs look good though.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSS. I got one

"_Get over yourself, you BC guys crack me up with your "our trails are the sh!t!" attitude. If you haven't ridden anything steep and techy in CO then that's your fault."_


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

skiahh said:


> I have no doubt that LMN could hand me my ass on a bike... but that's not saying much at all. I don't know him from Adam and when someone implies they are better than 99% of riders, I always get a bit suspicious; especially on the interwebz, where bragging and bravado are easy to come by. But it begs the question... if he's in that top 1% of riders, why is he not studying the course himself for an Olympic ride?


'cause he's Catharine Pendrel's coach and husband.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

jcufari said:


> it reminds me a of a cyclocross course. with those inorganic rock gardens.


To me it looks like the fastest will be riding cyclocross bikes or a rigid 29er carbon.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

rockyuphill said:


> 'cause he's Catharine Pendrel's coach and husband.


Thanks, that makes it even more clearer!



LeeL said:


> YESSSSSSSSS. I got one
> 
> "_Get over yourself, you BC guys crack me up with your "our trails are the sh!t!" attitude. If you haven't ridden anything steep and techy in CO then that's your fault."_


Was't me. But you knew it was coming.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

skiahh said:


> Was't me. But you knew it was coming.


Too easy. So much defensive butthurt. Not from you skiahh - something told me you would have more confidence in your abilities then to take that kind of offence.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

LeeL said:


> Having said that - the video does make the trail look tame although the pictures from the bike radar article are eyepopping.


This picture shows you that point of view makes a big difference! I didn't see anything that looked like that on the video (probably because he dropped through it so quickly). I like how there are different lines the rider can take, with varying degrees of reward. As one who doesn't watch any mtb racing, I'm looking forward to watching this.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I will just quote someone else on youtube

MTB? Looks like a ****ing golf﻿ course...

Korporalen


----------



## zinger-uk (Oct 26, 2005)

sprunghunt said:


> it's just all so _artificial_
> 
> why can't they find natural tech features?


Because they dumped the course in a field in the south east of England - an area of the UK not blessed with that many rocks...


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is some Olympic mountain bike course shredding for those that need some Gnar dude.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

It doesn't really matter if the course is in kick ass Colorado, over the top BC, or a freaking golf course in the UK. Bottom line,t it is a place for OLYMPIANS to race. If you are fast you will win. If you are slow you will lose. No matter how "artificial" the rock gardens are or "oddly placed" the obstacles are, they are there and will provide opportunities for stronger riders to make up ground. The long flats will do the same for the less technical riders. It's not a down hill course, it's not a DJ park. It doesn't have to be nasty and it doesn't have to have "flow," my wife gets that once a month. 

It's going to be a fast race with lots of passing back and forth and top notch athletes doing it. I can't wait for it.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks very artificial. Reminds me of the practice loops at the bottom of ski resorts. It's reminiscent of NORBA's fall from grace (i.e. dumbing down race courses).


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

I am sure the race itself will be exciting, but the course looks pretty week. The Techy bits look fun, but not all that hard. It's like there is a nice smooth line with rocks that no rider will ever touch built up around it.

The idea of having a paved bike path for 99% of the course and some techy features for 1% seems like a letdown. 

I am sure it's the best they could do for the region but still...


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

jaycastlerock said:


> It doesn't really matter if the course is in kick ass Colorado, over the top BC, or a freaking golf course in the UK. Bottom line,t it is a place for OLYMPIANS to race. If you are fast you will win. If you are slow you will lose. No matter how "artificial" the rock gardens are or "oddly placed" the obstacles are, they are there and will provide opportunities for stronger riders to make up ground. The long flats will do the same for the less technical riders. It's not a down hill course, it's not a DJ park. It doesn't have to be nasty and it doesn't have to have "flow," my wife gets that once a month.
> 
> It's going to be a fast race with lots of passing back and forth and top notch athletes doing it. I can't wait for it.


I get what your saying but with that logic it could be a road coarse....


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sorry guys the course is lame.....so they have a few tech features....at least they have that....

But Geez most of the course is what we have for bike paths....roller packed gravel.....so every one will be going fast on the bike paths...

Take a scarfier lossen up the gravel then let sell 500 tickets per day for 3 months to a bunch of riders....

Then you will see some ruts and upplanned difficulties....and geez maybe even a pot hole or two


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

what does it cost to build a mountain bike track? for the event they need a big piece of land that is close and cheap. they are expecting more than 20,000 spectators, cars, teams, concessions, etc and that takes a big piece of land. they could have made a stadium with an indoor track like motorcross but that is not mountain biking. looks like they are doing the best they can with the track. no matter what i will be watching olympic mountain bike racing. 29ers are going to rule


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

29ernb said:


> 29ers are going to rule


Right you are! All the 29ers are going to eat that course for breakfast.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

a true olympic mountain bike rider. no front tire

2008 Beijing Olympic mountain bike Canada - YouTube


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

admittedly i am a noob to the sport, but that course looked to me how i envision cyclocross- a lot of road and manicured path riding interspersed with some techy bits to mix it up.

looked like a whole lot of dirt path for golf carts to me.

/shrug


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Trail Addict said:


> Right you are! All the 29ers are going to eat that course for breakfast.


Who let the fan boy koolaid drinkers out of the 29er forum asylum?


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

Riders win races and I am betting on Julien.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

wow.. as others have said, that course looks super fake. like winger olympics, i wish they would do superD and down hill races.. maybe even trials


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone know why Rebecca Rusch isn't a member of the womens team ?


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

shwinn8 said:


> wow.. as others have said, that course looks super fake. like winger olympics, i wish they would do superD and down hill races.. maybe even trials


Down hill racing as an olympic sport? Blasphemy!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> wow.. as others have said, that course looks super fake. like winger olympics, i wish they would do superD and down hill races.. maybe even trials


The olympics always looks to fake for me in general which is why I have little interst in it, especially after only one network could cover it.

there are also way to many events within the olympics making it to hard for smaller countries to host it thus losing some of its meaning.

I would like to see it go back to track and field focus, archery, and its origins.
I have my flame suit on for this one :madmax:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

soontobe29er said:


> Does anyone know why Rebecca Rusch isn't a member of the womens team ?


Likely not enough UCI points from World Cup races. The team selection won't happen until after the the next 2 World Cup races.

US Olympic Mountain Bike Team Selection Procedure Published By USAC | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

soontobe29er said:


> Does anyone know why Rebecca Rusch isn't a member of the womens team ?


As an XC racer she isn't nearly fast enough. She is a really, really good endurance racer, but doesn't have speed for a 1.5hr XC race.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

29ernb said:


> 29ers are going to rule


26ers won on it last year, in both the men's and women's race. Just saying....


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

there is no mtb spirit present. quite dissapointed


----------



## malathy (May 2, 2012)

really nice post.....


----------



## doitda (Apr 26, 2012)

Agree with track looking like a gold cart track.
Even the reverse shot of the drop through some rocks looks like a standard tricky but fun rock drop in Virginia.

When I think of a mountain bike course, I think forest, trees, a stream crossing or so, roots uphill on offcamber turns, rock navigation, small width trails, great forest scenery, some treacherous downhill successive platforms, a few passing areas, and lots of fun.

I would ride this course (and have fun), but not over a forest-encompassing fun challenge.
I think this is going to give the populous the wrong idea of what mountain biking is (IMO...).


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

I was very disappointed when I saw that circuit. 
Have to admit that Atlanta wasn't very exciting either, but, heck, it was the first time, and MTB was an "official" sport for about eight years. 
Sydney was better, more natural, more technical, more MTB. 
Athens was good as well. Very loose terrain making some descents quite tricky(not only remember the fight between Absalon and Hermida, but Hermida starting the race with visor on his helmet, and finishing without it, and some blood on his leg).
Beijing wasn't that bad, although featured some of those man made technical sections, which were very criticised, if I remember correctly.
But London is going to be remembered like the most lame circuit for such an important event. 
The golf course look is terrible, those gravel tracks, compacted, with bike lane look alike, and those rock gardens, which seem very hard at first, but then, watching videos of riders on the course one realizes that there's a key line to pass them, and once that line is mechanised by the rider, they can take it at speed.

I admit that Olympics is a very important race, and the organizers want to make it spectator friendly, but let's admit it, the spectators that aren't into MTB won't got deep into the course, they'll stay close to the line, with the big screen on sight, and will want to be close to the medals ceremony. The real MTB aficionados will get as deep into the course as possible, and they will even if the course is in the deepest North Shore trails of BC. 
Most important, good broadcasting. If you get that, and Red Bull is proving that that's possible(but, please, if one cyclist rides away from the rest and dominates, do not only show images of him/her, there might be battle in the mid positions), and the race is one of those that aren't decided until the last downhill, or last sprint, or with a devastating attack in the last clim, or one like Houffalize, people will watch it. Hell, it's the Olympics, people will watch it anyway. People watches any sport in Olympics. 
By the way, sailing is not cuestioned as an Olympic sport, and spectators don't go and watch the race in the course. It's all about broadcasting.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

It would be impossible to hold an event like that in the middle of the woods where the real trails are. Try shoving 20,000 people, vehicles, team areas, vendors, ect. out in the forest somewhere much less get TV quality coverage. I agree, it sucks that it's not "real" mountain biking, but it's better than nothing and should still be fun to watch.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Nubster said:


> Try shoving 20,000 people, vehicles, team areas, vendors, ect. out in the forest somewhere much less get TV quality coverage.


It is exactly how XC skiing races are held.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the course has been tweaked and modified since that video was shot.

I spoke with Geoff Kabush last week, and asked him his opinion of the Olympic course. He said he was pretty pleased with it. This is coming from a guy with superb bike handling skills, preferring the more technical courses b/c it gives him an advantage.

Yes, it is an artificial course built on a hillside in the U.K. Considering that, I think they did a pretty awesome job given that limitation. Do none of you remember the 2008 course? I think this one is much better, and I have a feeling you'll agree after you see the televised coverage.

Looking forward to this race.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Riders are saying that the course is good, but who knows if they're just being diplomatic, or they really like it. 
Brentjens talked about it, and from his words one could think that he wasn't pleased at all, but had to choose carefully his words. The circuit has been tweaked a little indeed, there was a video on Youtube of a lap on board a british rider's bike, and apart from some zones, it looked not very exciting, to be honest.

One thing's for sure, that course makes for some spectacular action shots!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Puxa! said:


> Riders are saying that the course is good, but who knows if they're just being diplomatic, or they really like it.
> Brentjens talked about it, and from his words one could think that he wasn't pleased at all, but had to choose carefully his words. The circuit has been tweaked a little indeed, there was a video on Youtube of a lap on board a british rider's bike, and apart from some zones, it looked not very exciting, to be honest.


Catharine actually thinks it is really good. She wishes the climbs were a bit steeper, but only because steep climbs favor her. Actually most people who have ridden it think it is good.

It seems the only people who don't like it are those who haven't ridden it.....


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

xenon said:


> It is exactly how XC skiing races are held.


And XC ski races don't get great television coverage either... Just saying.

I watched the Pietermaritzburg women's XC MTB race after the fact to see our Canadian girls get 2nd and 3rd. If the technical features on the London course are on a similar standard then I'll have no complaints either.

Certainly there's stuff there that looks tough... I don't think you'd catch me railing a stone berm like the photo above, either.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

they would rather have switchbacks then steep climbs


----------



## Nomad1972 (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope it rains. Might make that path interesting. 

I know it is an XC course but too much of it looks manicured. Maybe it will look different with tape and haybales up!!


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

doitda said:


> Agree with track looking like a gold cart track.
> Even the reverse shot of the drop through some rocks looks like a standard tricky but fun rock drop in Virginia.
> 
> When I think of a mountain bike course, I think forest, trees, a stream crossing or so, roots uphill on offcamber turns, rock navigation, small width trails, great forest scenery, some treacherous downhill successive platforms, a few passing areas, and lots of fun.
> ...


Wow, really? You have some pretty hefty blinders on there, doitda. You need to get out a bit more.

Have you ever heard of Moab, for example? Would you say that Slickrock Trail is not a mountain bike course? Nary a root, stream or rock (unless you could the ENTIRE trail) to be seen. Forest scenery? Sure, off in the distance, up in the LaSalles. But I would wager that it's as - if not more - challenging than anything in VA. That's just one example, but there are tons of other "alternative" mountain bike courses that defy your extraordinarily myopic vision what what mountain biking is and is not. I hope not too many people get their definition of what mountain biking is from you... they'd be getting "the wrong idea of what mountain biking is" in a big way.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

LMN said:


> It seems the only people who don't like it are those who haven't ridden it.....


Hah and there in lies the dilemma....those that are the intended audience, would like something a little different....


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

doitda said:


> I would ride this course (and have fun), but not over a forest-encompassing fun challenge.
> I think this is going to give the populous the wrong idea of what mountain biking is (IMO...).


I get what you're saying, but "mountain biking" is not just riding through the forest. There are a dozen disciplines within the sport, and dozens of ways and reasons people enjoy the sport. I think many people understand that the competition element of any Olympic sport does is different than the way most of us like to do it. Just like running 4 miles around a perfectly flat track is not the same as the recreational runner who runs through his neighborhood.

And, I suppose, it seems that engineered, designed "bike park" style trails are probably the way of the future. Thinking about the last several areas I've ridden around here this year, they all have been created, or at least significantly enhanced, in the last couple of years, were created by cutting trails into the mountainside specifically for bikes to be ridden on. Placement of rocks, artifical berms, plank jumps, and other artifical features to enhance the ride IMO. Still feels like mountain biking to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

LeeL said:


> No offence to Colorado riders or trails but that part of the world is not what I think of as being the best judge as to technicality of trails


some good lulz right there


----------



## doitda (Apr 26, 2012)

@skiahh

I would agree with most of what you said because I haven't been to many places, about 15 different trail systems only in my state and two states away.
And definitely what you said about not needing to be inside a forest..

I guess my main point was the video posted looked mostly like an XC "countryside" ride with a few manmade very short challenges thrown in, devoid of awesome, treacherous scenery.
When I think of a once every 4 year race, I would have hoped for some more epic views and challenges.

Maybe I'm being a bit too critical


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Tystevens said:


> I get what you're saying, but "mountain biking" is not just riding through the forest. There are a dozen disciplines within the sport, and dozens of ways and reasons people enjoy the sport. I think many people understand that the competition element of any Olympic sport does is different than the way most of us like to do it. Just like running 4 miles around a perfectly flat track is not the same as the recreational runner who runs through his neighborhood.
> 
> And, I suppose, it seems that engineered, designed "bike park" style trails are probably the way of the future. Thinking about the last several areas I've ridden around here this year, they all have been created, or at least significantly enhanced, in the last couple of years, were created by cutting trails into the mountainside specifically for bikes to be ridden on. Placement of rocks, artifical berms, plank jumps, and other artifical features to enhance the ride IMO. Still feels like mountain biking to me! :thumbsup:


It seems like every new trails is completely over built and full of artificial features. One of the first trail projects I ever worked on was a trail that ended up being called "Buff Enough". It was pretty raw when built but over the years turned into an amazing trail.

Unfortunately it was logged and the trail that was built afterwards is a super highway.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like fun to me. Should be fun to watch!


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Someone posted the '96 vid already, and I think its forgivable being the first time.

Here's some more vids I turned up on YouTube for 2000, 2004, 2008. I think all of them look more like "real" mountain bike trails than this London thing. Just my opinion, which I certainly wouldn't place on par with that of pro riders who have been to them.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

LMN said:


> It seems like every new trails is completely over built and full of artificial features.


Certainly a lot of them are. Which I personally don't have a problem with. I enjoy the occasional skinny, ladder drop, or artifical stack of rocks to jump off of, as well as nicely graded bermed corners to help keep speed going along down the trails. Fortunately, they have also been building nice XC trails around here, too -- rode one yesterday, and it was a nice smooth roller coaster of a trail. However, it too had recently been cut into the mountainside, and so was quite "artificial" in a sense.

I guess the point is, it all demonstrates the variety available in mountain biking. Some love riding an old hiking or horse trail that has been around for 100 years, others prefer a designed and engineered experience, which is what the Olympic trail seems to be. And some of us prefer both from time to time.


----------



## rides like drunk ostrich (Sep 17, 2005)

Agreed that the course is a little dissapointing, but no use crying about it now. One thing is for sure... the Olympic riders are going to be flying on this course! It will be a speed festival!


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like a fast fun course to me 
I wanna ride it


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok so I cant really add to anything that has already been said,....but,...
does anyone know who is playing that first song?

That honestly caught my attention before the course


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

dadstoy said:


> Ok so I cant really add to anything that has already been said,....but,...
> does anyone know who is playing that first song?
> 
> That honestly caught my attention before the course


Me too... So I looked it up on lyrster.com. The song is "Struttin'" by Tryad

Struttin' Lyrics - Tryad

Not to derail the thread but here's an interesting factoid:
Tryad is one of the world's first 'virtual bands.' The members of Tryad - Arna, Ema, John Holowach, rjmarshall, and vavrek - met and created music entirely over the internet. You can download their music for free on Jamendo or from their band website (www.Tryad.org). Over nine months they collaborated, all without having ever spoken to each other (only e-mailed), and produced a strikingly original work.


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

SparxFlyer said:


> Me too... So I looked it up on lyrster.com. The song is "Struttin'" by Tryad
> 
> Struttin' Lyrics - Tryad
> 
> ...


Sorry man,..but are we talking about the same vid? 
The very first song,..in the very first vid by the OP?
What you mentioned sounds nothing like that song.


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

LMN said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> But I didn't ride all the features on the Olympic course. On a nice 5 and 5 trail bike I would, but on my hardtail it was a bit much for me.
> 
> Just to give perspective. Catharine has ridden every feature on every world cup course for the past five years, but even after five days of training on the Olympic course there is still a line or two she hasn't hit yet.


I always find videos don't show trail perspective very well, I've seen videos of local trails in my area that I know are quite hard, and by no means smooth, yet on video it looks like riding on pavement.

Also, I'm soo hoping Catharine takes the win on this one, as a Canadian, and, as a fellow New Brunswicker !


----------



## ccm (Jan 14, 2004)

picassomoon said:


> Here's some more vids I turned up on YouTube for 2000, 2004, 2008. I think all of them look more like "real" mountain bike trails than this London thing.


so what is "real"
London course looks the current North Shore Vancouver without trees


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

dadstoy said:


> Sorry man,..but are we talking about the same vid?
> The very first song,..in the very first vid by the OP?
> What you mentioned sounds nothing like that song.


I took your "first song" as the song from the video of the 2000 Sydney Olympics (which is the first video of 4 posted a couple messages before yours), not music from the video the OP's linked to.

No lyrics = no clue... For fun I tried using "Shazam" to identify the song you intended, (it listens then tries to match to a database of songs) but no luck there, either.

Afraid it's going to remain a mystery... And while the song you're interested in has a cool sound, I found the Tryad stuff to be way more compelling.

Cheers!


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

Why the course isn't down the road in Epping forest is beyond me!


----------



## no_code (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks artificial because it is artificial. The obstacles (and the flats) were engineered to challenge very specific skill-sets in a clean, competitive, and spectator friendly way. The riders are what we'll be watching, the course is just a platform (just like every other olympic event). 

I am curious how our perception of the course may change once the crowds fill up the sidelines, may seem a little tighter?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Might as well use a road bike for that course lol talked about flat wow .. Even the features they setup are lame .


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I think the issue is that most of the course is smooth. That mean most of the miles look like simple gravel tracks easy to ride. Now riding them at race pace is different. Then all of sudden is technical bit tossed in here and there. Seems to be that at least on video it looks easy. The are I suspect 2 reasons for this. 

1) Riders are good riders and can handle this stuff and make it look easy. 
2) Despite the size of the rocks etc the actual challenges look worse. What I mean is that what looks like a giant rock pile really has some distinct lines that are quite rideable. It not just a pile of rocks, but carefully placed pile of rocks. To me Still photos make these spots look hard, Video make it look easy. The proof however is actualy being there as then you can consider how one section of the trail flows into the next.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Love the neg rep i got LOL loser , at least post your name .. Im sorry , i forgot this is a forum and thought i was allowed to freely speak my opinion ..


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

no_code said:


> It looks artificial because it is artificial. The obstacles (and the flats) were engineered to challenge very specific skill-sets in a clean, competitive, and spectator friendly way. The riders are what we'll be watching, the course is just a platform (just like every other olympic event).
> 
> I am curious how our perception of the course may change once the crowds fill up the sidelines, may seem a little tighter?


We should put them on roads. Imagine how many spectators we could get?


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like a one gear rigid course. but that one rock garden they added looks gnarly actually.


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

another short video, showing a little different perspective of the course (crap music aside)...






Looks like a fun and well put together course, I am sure it will make for a fast race.
The openness of it is going to make it great for TV coverage.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

There is nothing gnarly about that course, look how groomed that is . Even the rocks are laid out perfectly and have smooth faces on them . Climbing up a grassy hill ? lol Sorry i guess this is not my cup of tea as i am used to all mountain riding and downhill racing .


07-27-2012 07:50 PM	-1 for chrome wheels in avatar, dumb comments about Olympic course, and dumb comment about neg rep without name. - guess who 

^^^^ LOL  TOOL .. Panties in a bunch cuz you like groomed sissy courses? lol :skep:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

aedubber said:


> Sorry i guess this is not my cup of tea as i am used to all mountain riding and downhill racing .


That course isnt all-mountain riding. It's more like Mountain Dood xc riding. How dare they!!! Be strong aedubber and have the courage of your convictions.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Edit ... Will do !!



LeeL said:


> That course isnt all-mountain riding. It's more like Mountain Dood xc riding. How dare they!!! Be strong aedubber and have the courage of your convictions.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Is there a Garmin profile of this course?


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

It's a race course. Whoever is fastest and smartest on it is going to win. Considering it's in the middle of Merry olde England close to London I'd say they've done a pretty good job.

It's interesting who many people who see no problem with totally artificial man made FR stunts, DJ parks, and DH course's get all whacked out about man made features on an XC course.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jul 27, 2012)

I have to agree I race XC and this course looks just too easy. Hardly any climbing and the trails are perfectly groomed.

They should use the same XC course they used in Pietermaritzburg. That course represents what real mountain biking is. Steep technical climbs along with super technical descents all on hardtails.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Knight Rider said:


> I have to agree I race XC and this course looks just too easy. Hardly any climbing and the trails are perfectly groomed.
> 
> They should use the same XC course they used in Pietermaritzburg. That course represents what real mountain biking is. Steep technical climbs along with super technical descents all on hardtails.


Well, it seems the people who have _actually ridden_ it feel it's a real MTB course.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Very unimpressed and I think I'll take what all those who claimed to pre ride the course what they say with a grain of salt. This coarse is set up like a road race for mtb so it's just going to be a super fast paced race. This could be done on a CX bike but a 650B hardtail SS MTB would be perfect for this course


----------



## Knight Rider (Jul 27, 2012)

zrm said:


> Well, it seems the people who have _actually ridden_ it feel it's a real MTB course.


You don't need to ride it to know it is a weak course. Just look at it, it shouldn't be in the Olympics. It's a freakin embarrassment to XC. Might as well be on road.

I'm a huge XC racing nut, and I am very unimpressed with this course.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Knight Rider said:


> I have to agree I race XC and this course looks just too easy. Hardly any climbing and the trails are perfectly groomed.
> 
> They should use the same XC course they used in Pietermaritzburg. That course represents what real mountain biking is. Steep technical climbs along with super technical descents all on hardtails.]


_Real_ mountain biking? Who determines what _real_ mountain biking is? You? Me? A Red Bull commercial? Mountain biking can mean a lot of things to a lot of different people.

Years ago I promoted a race in Breckenridge called the Fall Classic. It was a two day stage race. The first stage was a short but brutal TT hill climb up a Jeep road. It wasn't particularly technical in those days (Now it's badly chewed up from dirt bikes and ATVs) but it was super steep, more a test of legs and lungs and fitness than of technical ability. IMO and most of the people who did it would say it was real mountain biking.

Later that day was a circuit race. It was mostly smooth and fast with not much climbing. It had one big drop off a tailing pile but otherwise it was not technical. People loved that course and I'd say they considered it real mountain biking. Certainly IMO it was real mountain biking.

The last day was a point to point XC race. It had long steep climbs, short punchy climbs technical portions, buff portions, screaming fast descents and a couple pucker spots. IMO and according to most of the people who raced it, it was real mountain biking.

That race showcased a lot of different skills, talents, strengths. Nobody ever told me they didn't think one part of it or another wasn't real mountain biking, it's all mountain biking.

So the point is you may have your own vision of what mountain biking is to you, some may share it, some may have different ideas, but those things are just that, personal preferences. There's nothing wrong with that, but to say something isn't real mountain biking because it doesn't conform to your preference is a bit shortsighted IMO.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i retract my previous comment


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

One thing to consider with that course, to win you need
to be faster than everyone else in the world. Maybe it isn't
very hard, but you will have to hall ass to win. That is going
to be the hard part.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jul 27, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> One thing to consider with that course, to win you need
> to be faster than everyone else in the world. Maybe it isn't
> very hard, but you will have to hall ass to win. That is going
> to be the hard part.


That's true. It does look like an extremely fast paced course.

The racers will have to constantly keep a high cadence at all times.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Knight Rider said:


> IThey should use the same XC course they used in Pietermaritzburg. That course represents what real mountain biking is. Steep technical climbs along with super technical descents all on hardtails.


And how the he11 would they do that for the London Olympics?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

August 11: Mountain Bike: Women's [email protected] 12:30p


August 12: Mountain Bike: Men's [email protected] 1:30p


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> And how the he11 would they do that for the London Olympics?


Transplant South Africa to England so every one else could go all-mountain biking


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

John Kuhl said:


> to win you need
> to be faster than everyone else in the world.


You don't say... Derp!


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

WarBoom said:


> Looks like a fast fun course to me
> I wanna ride it


I got neg repped for that
The in comment was "****"
Who is the ***? The one who knows that a video will never make anything look as good as it is and even if it is bad would still love to ride the same course as the Olympians. Or the person who is so close minded and such a ***** that he can't say he hates the course and then sign his name to it?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL you should see the neg reps i got ! So much butt hurt :/


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

WarBoom said:


> I got neg repped for that
> The in comment was "****"
> Who is the ***? The one who knows that a video will never make anything look as good as it is and even if it is bad would still love to ride the same course as the Olympians. Or the person who is so close minded and such a ***** that he can't say he hates the course and then sign his name to it?


I got wacked for being a typical Ghey XC Fhag. Some spineless turds. Let'em go, they obviously don't ride much or can't very well. I look forward to it.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

The course looks pretty fun and fast. My point of view is that if it doesn't look even a little intimidating to some one like me (not a professional cyclist) then the course is probably not built to the level that the most elite riders will find challenging. Having said that I just need to remind myself that it's a race course not an obstacle course (even though mtb is a little of both). I'm one of those people who really gets into the Olympics just because I love watch people compete. If I can watch water polo and enjoy it then this race will be the highlight of the these Olympics for me.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Perceived tchnical issues aside, the biggest *fail *of this mtb venue is the NO BEER rule!


No beer at Olympic mountain bike races - Bike Magic


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

MTBNate said:


> Perceived tchnical issues aside, the biggest *fail *of this mtb venue is the NO BEER rule!
> 
> 
> No beer at Olympic mountain bike races - Bike Magic


That's worse than any of the dooushey comments in this thread.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I was watching the horse jumping today and they are riding on a badazs course(parts of it). I wanna try that on a mtb.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

MTBNate said:


> Perceived tchnical issues aside, the biggest *fail *of this mtb venue is the NO BEER rule!
> 
> 
> No beer at Olympic mountain bike races - Bike Magic


Ouch!

Double-Fail for course planners. :nono:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Nino Schurter pulling an all-mountain move on an XC bike with 650b wheels on a xc course. Blowing away MTBR boundaries. How will poor Nino know on what forum to post his GoPro of this move? What if he throws this whip into the London course? Will he be DQed for riding too aggressively? Inquiring keyboard warriors want to know


----------



## NAKaveli (Jul 14, 2012)

WarBoom said:


> I was watching the horse jumping today and they are riding on a badazs course(parts of it). I wanna try that on a mtb.


haha, i would love to see that!


----------



## Mayor69PRS (Sep 5, 2009)

I just hope it's on TV...more Mtb in the media please!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

One lap with the greatest one: Aussi - JEUX OLYMPIQUES D'ETE - ENTRE PRAIRIES ET PIERRIERS - VTT - Cross-country


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

ive seen golf courses that would be a better ride than that, that course is a dead set dud..


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

nice womens race. the course looked good. nbc coverage of the race was very good, except for too many commercials. georgia gould got a bronze for usa cycling.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I was watching it starting around 12:30 eastern and they cut to rhythmic gymnastics after 2-1/2 laps.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

29ernb said:


> nice womens race. the course looked good. nbc coverage of the race was very good, except for too many commercials. georgia gould got a bronze for usa cycling.


Only because Spitz held up Gould on the technical rocky section. No place to go around on that section. Still, the course raced much better than i had originally anticipated.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats to Gould (lives 1 hour from me in Colorado). I didn't think that course was "easy". Some Colorado style switchbacks up around and over obstacles. Some decent continuous uphill sections. That was a scary rocky chute (too bad second place went OTB in front of Gould, effectively putting them both 30 seconds more behind the eventual leader). You try going down that section with your seat way up in the air!

The winner seemed to accelerate with every pedal stroke. She definitely was the best rider in that race. She made it look easy but it was far far from easy.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I was expecting the women to be faster in today's race. I ride faster than the winner in just my every day training rides, not impressed at all.

The men's trial tomorrow will be much much faster.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Trail Addict said:


> I was expecting the women to be faster in today's race. I ride faster than the winner in just my every day training rides, not impressed at all.
> 
> The men's trial tomorrow will be much much faster.


I suspect there are slower sections of trail that aren't shown in the video footage. Why they wouldn't mount a few cameras in the woods to show this is beyond me though.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Trail Addict said:


> I was expecting the women to be faster in today's race. I ride faster than the winner in just my every day training rides, not impressed at all.
> 
> The men's trial tomorrow will be much much faster.


I vote your reply to be the most ridiculous thing I've ever read.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

Trail Addict said:


> I was expecting the women to be faster in today's race. I ride faster than the winner in just my every day training rides, not impressed at all.
> 
> The men's trial tomorrow will be much much faster.


I'm a legend in my own mind too. :thumbsup:


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Trail Addict said:


> I was expecting the women to be faster in today's race. I ride faster than the winner in just my every day training rides, not impressed at all.


 Mmmmmmkay, proof? You rode this course when? I missed your big a$$hat screenshot on tv, when will we see you there? Actually this goofy crap isn't that ridiculous for mtbr forums. _No beer_ is ridiculous.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

masterofnone;9583602 [I said:


> No beer[/I] is ridiculous.


Ya, that no beer issue was pretty weird considering from what I've read, Heineken had "sole pouring rights" for the games at 7 Quid per beer (10.97 US dollars)

The no BOOZE issue as It turns out was because the Hadleigh Farm in Essex is owned by the Salvation Army, an organisation that has long campaigned against the evils of drink and was in the forefront of the 19th century Temperance Movement.

I also read they sold 40,000 tickets for the two day xcross event.

references found at singletracks dot com

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I would try wearing an oversize shirt and sneak a camelback full of beer in. But realistically I'm not a big drinker, I don't need alcohol to have a good time. But that said, if I really wanted to no camelback would be big enough to hold all the beer I'd want anyway. No sense in being only half lit if I'm going to make an a$$ of myself.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

Trail Addict said:


> I was expecting the women to be faster in today's race.* I ride faster than the winner in just my every day training rides*, not impressed at all.
> 
> The men's trial tomorrow will be much much faster.


Ya, me too. I got bored with that though, and have been mopping up in my states MTB series on a unicycle.


----------



## raya22486 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Track..*

The womans race was cool..USA in third if i remember correctly. I was just wondering what they were going to use 26er or 29er there were a few girls that used 29ers. Which is kind of shocking cause this means that 29ers are the next generation...!!

Any opinions..!


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

i think we had better video coverage here in Thailand (comercial free and live). Gould actually pulled past spitz after the OTB in the rock shoot and was 2nd for a while. She then tried to drop Spitz and used her reserves. Spitz reeled her in, passed and slowely pulled away. Even if she had let Gould pass in the rocks she probably still would have taken 2nd. The course as shown on our channels was indeed much more difficult than I previously thought from my youtube tours. I would love the chance to ride it and find out for myself and they did say it would be open to the public after the olympics. Hats off to Bresset. She dominated the race brillantly. Gould and Spitz gave their all


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Encore: Women's Mountain Bike - Cycling Video | NBC Olympics

***


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> ive seen golf courses that would be a better ride than that, that course is a dead set dud..


I know - isn't mountain biking supposed to be on a mountain?  What's the fun of piling a bunch of rocks onto a mound and trying to make a mountain bike race out of it? There weren't even any worthwhile descents. They really should do the course on a real mountain bike trail,rather than carving a bunch of loops into a hill.


----------



## 40er (Dec 4, 2011)

raya22486 said:


> The womans race was cool..USA in third if i remember correctly. I was just wondering what they were going to use 26er or 29er there were a few girls that used 29ers. Which is kind of shocking cause this means that 29ers are the next generation...!!
> 
> Any opinions..!


Spitz (silver medal) was using a 650b.


----------



## 40er (Dec 4, 2011)

xcguy said:


> I vote your reply to be the most ridiculous thing I've ever read.


That will be 2 votes including mine


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

What was I thinking? Apologies to everyone for acting like a stupid jackass.


----------



## brf (Jul 15, 2007)

It was far from flat (I was there), endlessly up and down, a real killer for the riders. Plenty of crashes and broken bones in the rock Gardens (I think Emily Batty broke a rib).


----------



## brf (Jul 15, 2007)

Pretty much all the riders were running Dugast Tubs to avoid pinch flats on the rocks.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Watching it on TV now. The course is fantastic for an XC race -- plenty technical, steep climbs, switchbacks, rock gardens, fast and tricky descents. I think in the videos posted previously you really can't see the course, but the TV coverage it's much more clear how technical the course really is.

Pretty awesome coverage.


----------



## iKenndac (May 20, 2012)

Just watched the Men's race on the BBC (best coverage and no adverts!) and _man_ was that exciting. Such a close finish!

However, I'm trying to figure out what bike the winner was riding. Anyone know?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

iKenndac said:


> Just watched the Men's race on the BBC (best coverage and no adverts!) and _man_ was that exciting. Such a close finish!
> 
> However, I'm trying to figure out what bike the winner was riding. Anyone know?


Specialized Epic S-Werks 29r looked like..


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

_Badass_ has a new name, *Marco Aurelio Fontana* who finished the last couple miles to earn 3rd without a seat post!

And what a huge disappointment Defending Olympic champion, Julien Absalon of France was... quitting half way into the first lap instead of gutting it out and finishing.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

plus all those cheeky little whips he pulled off on the boardwalk rock garden jump  Fontana was brilliant, and to hold 3rd place with no post/saddle. Quality racing action.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

iKenndac said:


> Just watched the Men's race on the BBC (best coverage and no adverts!) and _man_ was that exciting. Such a close finish!
> 
> However, I'm trying to figure out what bike the winner was riding. Anyone know?


I saw it he was riding a HUFFY for sure, i think it was a 08 model


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Why are there not any medalist American men? Todd Wells did good, but I would think USA could put someone up there in the front of the pack. (Yes, I don't follow much racing).


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

BlackCanyonTrailJunkie said:


> I know - isn't mountain biking supposed to be on a mountain?  What's the fun of piling a bunch of rocks onto a mound and trying to make a mountain bike race out of it? There weren't even any worthwhile descents. They really should do the course on a real mountain bike trail,rather than carving a bunch of loops into a hill.


have you never seen the olympics? that's what they do.  swimming used to take place in the sea. or a lake. now they just build temperature regulated pools with glass-like surface conditions.

for what it is, it's a great course. i think the organizers have so many things to consider like using a location close enough to London and the rest of the events, media coverage, and giving spectators a chance to see as much of the race as possible, while still making it a challenging "mountain" biking experience.

sure they could have found wild, remote mountain trail, but the spectator turnout probably would have been much lower, and the coverage would have suffered as well.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Ace. said:


> plus all those cheeky little whips he pulled off on the boardwalk rock garden jump  Fontana was brilliant, and to hold 3rd place with no post/saddle. Quality racing action.


+1 I agree, watched it a few times now and Fontana was bad ass. The czech Kulhavy seemed to have unlimited power throughout the race. Awesome finish to great race (c:

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

Ace. said:


> plus all those cheeky little whips he pulled off on the boardwalk rock garden jump  Fontana was brilliant, and to hold 3rd place with no post/saddle. Quality racing action.


That was awesome racing. I wish every race was covered like that. Anyone has images of the broken seatpost? I wonder if he broke it on the rock garden where is foot went off at the end? Man they were fast!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Nothing cropped up yet on Fontanas post, most likely bagged by a spectator, might crop up on Ebay  debate is did it snap, or work free ?

The debate over the "track" is complex and maybe Rio will have a better geographical location for a track very close to the city. There are better locations for several sports, but being outside "London" and staying within guidelines set by IOC..... well a ton of cash could have been saved, a better legacy left for some sports.
The track was open to many, easy access, good views of large amounts of track, good coverage and made to appeal to the general public who have no idea what XC mountain biking is about anyway.
Dalby may have been a better track, but coverage would have been lower and less would have gone to watch as it's a long way from London.
Still a good race even if our chap Liam went home with a broken ankle


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Very IMPRESSIVE racing.
Constant battle with Schurter and Kulhavy. i think if Nino would not have opened up the inside line on the last climb he may have been able to hold Kulhavy off, or there would have been a wreck at the last descent trying to make that right turn before the finish from them both charging so hard.
Fontana seemed to just hang on most of the time and made a couple moves toward the end but couldnt hold them very long. Holding his position at the end without a seatpost was undbelievable :eekster: i could almost feel the pain in his legs!

Stander w/ south africa caught my attention and made some crazy efforts throughout the race. Him and the spanish guy closed a huge gap that the lead group created and stander even pulled ahead at one point. He got hung up on a ledge that put him back behind again, but still caught back up.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Many more 29ers in the Men's field than in the Women's. There were very few FS bikes - I think I only saw 2 or 3 in the whole race (all Epics?). It seems like they doubled the number of cameras on the course for the Men's which, I think, showed the course in a different more difficult light. Fun to watch! 

Also I would say Specialized and Cannondale have the "where to put the logo so it shows up on TV" thing figured out much better than Scott.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Yesterday I watched the women's race in-between rhythmic gymnastics (while doing a ton of other things). I knew the men's race was today. I purposely sat through some of the rhythmic gymnastics, then some wrestling, then more rhythmic, then...no men's bike race. Oh well.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I watched it on NBCOlympics.com - you can watch the video feed with no announcers, kind of refreshing actually.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

xcguy said:


> Yesterday I watched the women's race in-between rhythmic gymnastics (while doing a ton of other things). I knew the men's race was today. I purposely sat through some of the rhythmic gymnastics, then some wrestling, then more rhythmic, then...no men's bike race. Oh well.


It was on MSNBC, not NBC. Very good coverage actually, much better than the coverage of the women's. I've really grown to love my DVR for stuff like this.


----------



## Burto (Mar 10, 2012)

The race was supposed to be on msnbc this morning at 6:30 so I got up early and nothing. It wasn't on. I was quite disappointed. Sounds like it was as exciting as I hoped it would be. Can't even see highlights on NBC.com without paying or a subscription. Bummer.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

WAZCO said:


> That was awesome racing. I wish every race was covered like that. Anyone has images of the broken seatpost? I wonder if he broke it on the rock garden where is foot went off at the end? Man they were fast!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


From the images I saw. It didn't look like it broke, more like it fell out.  I'm sure well see some picture pop up.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Burto said:


> The race was supposed to be on msnbc this morning at 6:30 so I got up early and nothing. It wasn't on. I was quite disappointed. Sounds like it was as exciting as I hoped it would be. Can't even see highlights on NBC.com without paying or a subscription. Bummer.


They changed the listing at some point yesterday. I had my DVR set to record a 6:30AM based on the listing a couple of days ago, then last night I checked the listing again and it had it listed at 7:30 so i set that to record also. It was at 7:30.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

mfisher1971 said:


> have you never seen the olympics? that's what they do.  swimming used to take place in the sea. or a lake. now they just build temperature regulated pools with glass-like surface conditions.
> 
> for what it is, it's a great course. i think the organizers have so many things to consider like using a location close enough to London and the rest of the events, media coverage, and giving spectators a chance to see as much of the race as possible, while still making it a challenging "mountain" biking experience.
> 
> sure they could have found wild, remote mountain trail, but the spectator turnout probably would have been much lower, and the coverage would have suffered as well.


Agree. Same with kayaking, they'd have very few spectators that could watch if they tried to use a natural location. I thought the man-made rapids were awesome. Think of all this as good public relations for us. It may change someone's mind to open a few more restricted trails when they realize MTB'kg is an Olympic sport.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

So at least I can see some still photographs now, I'll search for a video later. As mentioned, the winner rode a full suspension Specialized. Doesn't that prove at least that a racer doesn't have to beat himself up on a hardtail to be a champion? Watching the women's race I saw hardtail after hardtail after hardtail, no full suspension.

Are most top racers superstitious about going FS and just blindly stick to hardtails? It can't be the weight difference, it can't be the "inefficiency" of FS. Why aren't ALL top pros riding FS? Do they scope out the course and just assume "this course will be faster on my hardtail" when, in fact, today's results prove that the fastest bike would be a full suspension.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

xcguy said:


> today's results prove that the fastest bike would be a full suspension.


Not sure that's what today's results prove.

I think we found out today that there was a stronger rider on the FS bike. On a course like that I don't know that FS made a huge difference. I'm sure the riders assess the course and decide which bike to ride. Perhaps riding the FS meant he was less tired at the end and able to sprint - though I don't even think that was the case. If you watch the slo-mo of them going over the rough stuff, it didn't look like the HTs were getting too beat up.

John


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Jisch said:


> Not sure that's what today's results prove.
> I think we found out today that there was a stronger rider on the FS bike. On a course like that I don't know that FS made a huge difference. I'm sure the riders assess the course and decide which bike to ride. Perhaps riding the FS meant he was less tired at the end and able to sprint - though I don't even think that was the case. If you watch the slo-mo of them going over the rough stuff, it didn't look like the HTs were getting too beat up.


If you watch close it looks like he was actually a little slower on the FS on the rough downhills than the two hardtail riders. He would quickly make it up in the flat sections though. Exactly opposite of what you would expect. He was just a stronger rider.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

xcguy said:


> As mentioned, the winner rode a full suspension Specialized. Doesn't that prove at least that a racer doesn't have to beat himself up on a hardtail to be a champion?


No it doesn't, it's all about the motor. He still would have won if he was riding a hardtail, and definitely would have had better lap times.



xcguy said:


> Are most top racers superstitious about going FS and just blindly stick to hardtails? It can't be the weight difference, it can't be the "inefficiency" of FS. Why aren't ALL top pros riding FS?


This is definitely the stupidest thing I have read in a long time. Blindly stick to hardtails? Just because you're too soft to handle a hardtail doesn't mean full suspension bikes have to be better and faster.

For some courses where there is more downhill involved I agree, the FS would probably be a better choice. However for courses with long climbs the hardtail is hands down the absolute best choice. It is simply faster and more efficient, it's very simple physics really. If you actually did any climbing you would understand.

And yes, I know what I'm talking about. I have been racing for years and have had my share of full suspension bikes. I am much faster on my hardtails than I could ever be on a full suspension.



xcguy said:


> Do they scope out the course and just assume "this course will be faster on my hardtail" when, in fact, today's results prove that the fastest bike would be a full suspension.


Where the hell did you get that info from? Most XC races today are still won on hardtails.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Jisch said:


> Not sure that's what today's results prove.
> 
> I think we found out today that there was a stronger rider on the FS bike. On a course like that I don't know that FS made a huge difference. I'm sure the riders assess the course and decide which bike to ride. Perhaps riding the FS meant he was less tired at the end and able to sprint - though I don't even think that was the case. If you watch the slo-mo of them going over the rough stuff, it didn't look like the HTs were getting too beat up.
> 
> John


Guess I'm just a full suspension guy. I rarely ride my hardtail. Every time I do I think "what was I thinking?" To me it just stands to reason that over an hour and a half of racing the accumulated need to stand over rough sections (hardtail) would just take its toll on your legs. Sit through the same sections it takes its toll on your whole body.

Yeah, racers are tougher than you or me but why penalize your own strong self on a hardtail? I just do not believe hardtails are faster on either smooth courses or rough courses. I would think it'd be more a consideration of taking less abuse over the long run.
With no penalty in speed or efficiency. One man's opinion


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

xcguy said:


> Guess I'm just a full suspension guy. I rarely ride my hardtail. Every time I do I think "what was I thinking?" To me it just stands to reason that over an hour and a half of racing the accumulated need to stand over rough sections (hardtail) would just take its toll on your legs. Sit through the same sections it takes its toll on your whole body.
> 
> Yeah, racers are tougher than you or me but why penalize your own strong self on a hardtail? I just do not believe hardtails are faster on either smooth courses or rough courses. I would think it'd be more a consideration of taking less abuse over the long run.
> With no penalty in speed or efficiency. One man's opinion


I've really come around to my FS this year (I don't race though). I've had it for 5 years but still spent most of my time on hardtails (or rigid), but this spring I started riding the FS a little more regularly. It's really impressed me on the technical uphills, some of which I climb better on the FS. I can only imagine what a newer high-end race rig could do.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

*topless along the course this morning ?*

You be the judge ?? Maybe thats a guy... look to the far right.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, Trail Addict, you just never rode the right FS. I'm talking a high tech FS set up by a racing team's wrenches, set up as professionally as they would a hard tail. 

And I've always climbed faster on my FS. Maybe you just thought you were slower, all that suspension working and robbin' your power and such.

Think about it: did the Czech who won this race go into it saying to himself "well, I'll be slower on the climbs with my FS but maybe I'll gain a bit on the downhills".


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

xcguy said:


> Well, Trail Addict, you just never rode the right FS. I'm talking a high tech FS set up by a racing team's wrenches, set up as professionally as they would a hard tail.
> 
> And I've always climbed faster on my FS. Maybe you just thought you were slower, all that suspension working and robbin' your power and such.


I have owned many full suspension bikes in the past Scott Spark RC carbon, Giant Anthem X1, and an Ibis Mojo carbon. Compared to my hardtails they are slow and sloppy. No question about it.

Try mashing on your full suspension and see just how tired you will get in a few minutes, not only that but you won't be producing enough power to get the bike up to speed as if you were mashing on a hardtail. it doesn't make much difference if the rear shock has lockout either. There will always be much more frame flex on a full suspension that will cause loss of power.



xcguy said:


> Think about it: did the Czech who won this race go into it saying to himself "well, I'll be slower on the climbs with my FS but maybe I'll gain a bit on the downhills".


I think that's exactly what he was thinking. That course had minimum climbing, but the rock gardens were plentiful. All the racers rode the course for weeks before the race, testing out different bikes.

I think what Kulhavy felt was the he wasn't confident enough on a hardtail going down the rock gardens and the fact that there wasn't many climbs in the course were the reasons why he chose to ride the full suspension. He has won other races on a Stumpjumper hardtail so he just doesn't ride full suspensions all the time. Each racer gets to choose the type of bike they will ride for the course. If he had chose a hardtail he still would have won the race.

I don't care what anyone says. A hardtail will always be faster and more efficient for pedaling than a full suspension. It's simple as that. It's not a matter of opinion, it's a matter of simple factual physics.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

mfisher1971 said:


> have you never seen the olympics? that's what they do.  swimming used to take place in the sea. or a lake. now they just build temperature regulated pools with glass-like surface conditions.
> 
> for what it is, it's a great course. i think the organizers have so many things to consider like using a location close enough to London and the rest of the events, media coverage, and giving spectators a chance to see as much of the race as possible, while still making it a challenging "mountain" biking experience.
> 
> sure they could have found wild, remote mountain trail, but the spectator turnout probably would have been much lower, and the coverage would have suffered as well.


So, with outdoor sports at the Olympics, the question is, are we really watching true versions of the sport, or does the human controlled aspect of the competition detract from the genuineness of the event? For me, mountain biking entails a bit of danger and excitement....especially here in Arizona. While out riding, I've nearly been bitten by a snake, nearly passed out from heat exhaustion and gotten lost on multiple occasions. But, for me, that's all part of the sport. 

If you take that away, are you really mountain biking, or are you doing something else....something akin to riding at Ray's Indoor Mountain Bike Park in Milwaukee with cameras? When watching this competition, I even noticed they went under a tube bridge, which looked like something I've seen on golf courses, but never on a mountain.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

BlackCanyonTrailJunkie said:


> So, with outdoor sports at the Olympics, the question is, are we really watching true versions of the sport, or does the human controlled aspect of the competition detract from the genuineness of the event? For me, mountain biking entails a bit of danger and excitement....especially here in Arizona. While out riding, I've nearly been bitten by a snake, nearly passed out from heat exhaustion and gotten lost on multiple occasions. But, for me, that's all part of the sport.
> 
> If you take that away, are you really mountain biking, or are you doing something else....something akin to riding at Ray's Indoor Mountain Bike Park in Milwaukee with cameras? When watching this competition, I even noticed they went under a tube bridge, which looked like something I've seen on golf courses, but never on a mountain.


I think part of the issue is the location in general. Not much in the form of wilderness danger around London to begin with. Hell, I'm just glad I got to watch a vehicular race on TV that didn't involve 180 mph billboards and southern accents.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

MtbAZ44 said:


> You be the judge ?? Maybe thats a guy... look to the far right.


i was wondering that myself, until I became uncomfortable thinking about it.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

MtbAZ44 said:


> You be the judge ?? Maybe thats a guy... look to the far right.


Ya I saw that too. I honestly never seen a guy that looked like that the back. With all that hair on the head, you'd think ther'd at _least_ be some on the shoulders.

Looks like a female to me. (c;

hmmm showed the wife this pic and she sez for sure a guy .. never seen a chick w/dreadlocks aaaaand... the other folks w/cameras would be facing the other way hahaha

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Is the full race posted anywhere online yet?


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Sarguy said:


> Why are there not any medalist American men? Todd Wells did good, but I would think USA could put someone up there in the front of the pack. (Yes, I don't follow much racing).


US men haven't been threats for podium spots in world cup racing for a long time.


----------



## Nandus (Dec 8, 2011)

xcguy said:


> Well, Trail Addict, you just never rode the right FS. I'm talking a high tech FS set up by a racing team's wrenches, set up as professionally as they would a hard tail.
> 
> And I've always climbed faster on my FS. Maybe you just thought you were slower, all that suspension working and robbin' your power and such.
> 
> Think about it: did the Czech who won this race go into it saying to himself "well, I'll be slower on the climbs with my FS but maybe I'll gain a bit on the downhills".


Agreed. I am able to climb more efficiently on my FS bike as well. I have even cleaned uphill sections where I would end up getting stuck on my hardtail. There is just more traction on an FS bike.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Trail Addict said:


> I think what Kulhavy felt was the he wasn't confident enough on a hardtail going down the rock gardens and the fact that there wasn't many climbs in the course were the reasons why he chose to ride the full suspension. He has won other races on a Stumpjumper hardtail so he just doesn't ride full suspensions all the time.


From what I have read in the Czech media, Kulhavy was strongly considering riding a hardtail but his couch coach talked him out of it because he had spent a lot of time getting ready for the race on his FS bike and the couch coach did not think switching bikes in the last minute was a good idea.

This race proves nothing about a superiority of one bike over another one. I am glad to see that 650b bikes won two silver medals in London. That should give 650bs some additional traction in the market => moar tire and rim choices for us, hurrah! Other than that, it is the engine that wins races and this time, Kulhavy had a little more energy left for the finish. Either of the two racers could have gotten / would deserve the gold. Nino was IMHO better at technical sections, Kulhavy had more HPs where it mattered.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Btw. in this article Jaroslav Kulhavý - olympijské drama se zlatým koncem! - Olympijské hry - Zpravodajství - MTBS.cz , he praises the FS advantage in the final climb where he snatched the lead:

_"My bike gave me an advantage over Nino; we both were giving it all and I rode a squishy. On that gravel trail, a little bit of suspension helped me with traction and in that race, every single percent of power advantage mattered to get to the top of that hill first. And it worked out for me, I knew he had no chance then."_


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

_his couch talked him out of it _

the only thing my couch says to me is "I'm very comfortable, you should lie down on me and watch some TV." I usually follow my couch's advice.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

mhix01 said:


> _his couch talked him out of it _
> 
> the only thing my couch says to me is "I'm very comfortable, you should lie down on me and watch some TV." I usually follow my couch's advice.


Funny. Fixed that for you, feeling better now?


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

no, I liked it better the original way. My couch and I both think you should change it back!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

BlackCanyonTrailJunkie said:


> So, with outdoor sports at the Olympics, the question is, are we really watching true versions of the sport, or does the human controlled aspect of the competition detract from the genuineness of the event? For me, mountain biking entails a bit of danger and excitement....especially here in Arizona. While out riding, I've nearly been bitten by a snake, nearly passed out from heat exhaustion and gotten lost on multiple occasions. But, for me, that's all part of the sport.
> 
> If you take that away, are you really mountain biking, or are you doing something else....something akin to riding at Ray's Indoor Mountain Bike Park in Milwaukee with cameras? When watching this competition, I even noticed they went under a tube bridge, which looked like something I've seen on golf courses, but never on a mountain.


The sport at the Olympics was mountain bike racing, not traditional mountain biking. So it's who can get from point a to point b following a specific course the fastest, whatever that course may have been. Doesn't matter whether the course has lots of hills or none, lots of rocks or none. Not who can go out and get back alive! Big difference between the two!

Besides, there are lots of ways to 'enjoy' or participate in any activity, and there is no right way to do it. The genuineness of the event is that it occurs on a bike. As such, Rays indoor park is just as much biking as packing the Great Western Trail on a bike. FWIW, I bet far more people ride on fairly controlled, man-made trails with little 'natural' risk (such as was done at the Olympics) than ride out in the wild, uncontrolled wilderness. I know that the bulk of my riding is in designated bike parks, on trails specifically made for bikes, or at least on what were traditionally hiking trails that have become dominated by bikes. And I still consider myself a mountain biker!


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Did you notice they were running single chainring?I guess it was 1x11?
At least the 5 guys up front were like that.In some slow motion images you could clearly see it!
The spanish Hermida dropped the chain close to the end lap and opened the gap with the 3 leading guys. More than 25 seconds if I remember. Couldn´t recover.


----------



## CrashWorship (May 7, 2009)

I have to say after just finishing watching the race that the course was a real let down. While I agree with several comments on here about it being a race and not an obstacle course, this course was pretty weak. I realize London doesn't have mountains but I couldn't help but think they put on a road race here. 

The web video on NBC was pretty excellent (roughly 1 commercial every 40 minutes). Really, they had an aerial suspended robotic camera, a helicopter and a whole host of ground cameras. I'd have to say that's pretty elaborate for a mountain bike race of any kind. 

What a shame to have such excellent video coverage of world class racers on such an uninspiring course.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

CrashWorship said:


> I have to say after just finishing watching the race that the course was a real let down. While I agree with several comments on here about it being a race and not an obstacle course, this course was pretty weak. I realize London doesn't have mountains but I couldn't help but think they put on a road race here.
> 
> The web video on NBC was pretty excellent (roughly 1 commercial every 40 minutes). Really, they had an aerial suspended robotic camera, a helicopter and a whole host of ground cameras. I'd have to say that's pretty elaborate for a mountain bike race of any kind.
> 
> What a shame to have such excellent video coverage of world class racers on such an uninspiring course.


All of that excellent video coverage would have been nearly impossible in a more remote rugged course. You gotta realize the Olympics are a lot about covering the events for the world to see and not strictly about the events themselves, as weird as that may sound. I'm just glad mountain biking is in the Olympics, to spread the word so to speak.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

This a constant issue with cross country type events. It can very hard to host an event on remote wilderness trial simply because you lose any hope of spectators. No spectators, no TV coverage and it might as well be you in your backyard racing your friends. Ok that is a little extreme, but it is constant battle in alot of sports. Motor racing is especially tough. It is one reason NASCAR is popular. Everything happens an well controlled bowl where one fan can see all the action. Road racing is different in that you can't sit one spot and see the entire course. I am not going to say they got the right ratio of "manufactured" for TV course vs tradtional course, but riders still raced and raced each other car. It was not the best course in world for a rider, but most courses are not like that. It was the best they could come up with and if the best mountain biker won that is all that is really important.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I came across this little article that sheds some light on the course. Kind of strange that came from Wired Magazine though.
The Dirt on Hosting Olympic Mountain Biking - Without Mountains | Playbook | Wired.com


----------



## roke_mnt (Dec 6, 2007)

*Race in youtube*

I just found the link for the races,

Cycling Mountain Bike - Men - London 2012 Olympic Games - YouTube

enjoy!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

^^ The uploader has not made this video available in your country. Sorry about that. ^^


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

gnewcomer said:


> Ya I saw that too. I honestly never seen a guy that looked like that the back. With all that hair on the head, you'd think ther'd at _least_ be some on the shoulders.
> 
> Looks like a female to me. (c;
> 
> ...


i dont know...if it's a guy then somebody needs to buy him a gym membership quick


----------

